# HELP Snowboard pants with a slim/mid fit?



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys I have been boarding for about 7 years now and I have had the same pants for all those year.... and well they finally ripped. They were cheap MARKET pants I got from Kohl’s, but never got cold and never got wet either. Anyways I am looking for new pants and I was looking to get a slim fit/ regular fit I think it's called a mid fit? 

I was going to purchase DC Sega Slim in size large but they fit a little tight around my legs and were loose around my waist. I would like to find a place that sell DC Sega pants in a non slim fit. Oh and I’m 5'10 175 pounds. I would like to stay under the 200.00 mark also if possible. I ride here in the northeast so no big pow here so no need for crazy warm pants.

Any suggestions or help would be appreciated fellas!!!

EDIT: Here are my current choices
DC Sega Slim Fit (feels to tight)
DC Sega Regular fit (Havent been able to find them in a store yet)


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

in for suggestions...need something similar..im also 5'9 and 150lbs...let me know what you find


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

rscott22 said:


> EDIT: Here are my current choices
> DC Sega Slim Fit (feels to tight)
> DC Sega Regular fit (Havent been able to find them in a store yet)


There's a thread here somewhere with people saying basically to stay away from DC pants due to bad experiences. Make of it what you will :dunno:


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> There's a thread here somewhere with people saying basically to stay away from DC pants due to bad experiences. Make of it what you will :dunno:


Damn well that really messes things up for me is there any reason why? I live in the northeast so big pow and hard condittions areant a factor for me.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

A buddy of mine just picked up some 686 pants I think off Dogfunk. I believe they were called tailored fit. He bought the Burton slim fit's and they were ridiculously small. He had to send them back. Looked like spandex. But, the 686's seem to fit him perfectly and he's about in between your two sizes.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

rscott22 said:


> Damn well that really messes things up for me is there any reason why? I live in the northeast so big pow and hard condittions areant a factor for me.


Was kinda hinting for you to have a read through the outerwear-accessories threads to find what you need but... 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/42597-dependable-outerwear-companies.html

Whatever :laugh:

Have a read through...


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nsane1 said:


> A buddy of mine just picked up some 686 pants I think off Dogfunk. I believe they were called tailored fit. He bought the Burton slim fit's and they were ridiculously small. He had to send them back. Looked like spandex. But, the 686's seem to fit him perfectly and he's about in between your two sizes.



This!

I got 686 Tailored fit pants (Plexus Omega, I think?) off ebay for about 50% off. They are not slim but not baggy either. They feel really nice and the quality appears to be excellent so far.

Plus, if you have Boa boots, they are Boa compatible so you don't have to lift up your boot gaiter to make adjustments.

Oh...and they are 20,000 weight waterproof!


----------

